# Success stories



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello

I don't know if any of you have seen it but there is a thread under the icsi title for people to post their success stories. It's really uplifting to read it and I thought it would be nice to do the same thing on here for FET. There isn't one already is there which I am missing? 

If not could I suggest that one is started? I am hoping to start my first FET early next year and I know I would find it encouraging. 

Mincepie


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mincepie


If someone can come up with some suitable questions and we'll get a new thread started - if others think it will be of benefit for them.


Lots of the questions asked are answered in the main cycle thread .... I'll think of some too.....


   


Mini xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Questions...


1. Did you have Natural FET
2. Did you have Medicated FET
3. What Meds for Medicated FET
4. Did you also take Supplements
5. How many to have thawed.
6. 2,3 day FET
7. 5,6 day Blastocyst
8. What was your lining




How's that for starters?


Any more for any more...


Mini xx


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

They sound good to me, thanks so much for doing that.

How about how many FETs before success? 

Mincepie


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mincepie -any other questions and we'll add them to the list before we do the final thread ...  


Am sure I'll think of a few along the way .... 


 Mini xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it's a brill idea as i have been hunting around for success stories but it takes so long reading all the signatures.
What about how many were transferred? Or SET? Or the grades?

Missy


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't think of any others, I think we have covered it. 

Mincepie


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

What about - what was the result of transfer - 1 babe or 2? Dont know if it fits in with the thread but I am very curious to know?  I am also obsessed with cramps after transfer - Did you cramp /spot directly after ET?  Also did you use immune meds etc?

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

All done 


Mini xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks good!!


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks so much.

mincepie.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

No thank you mincepie - brilliant idea!


Mini xxx


----------

